# Cylinder Advance Spring



## 4mileengines (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello new member here..

I have a Hopkins & Allen blue jacket # 1 22short 7 shot revolver,the flat spring that advances the cylinder is broken and I was hoping someone might have a picture of the shape and lenght of the spring.

Thanks Bruce


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Try looking through the Numrich Arms/Gun Parts Corp. website.
You may find an "exploded" drawing, and even a source of a replacement for the part itself.


----------



## 4mileengines (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the site..lots of info there..but unfortunatly nothing on the blue jacket.

Bruce


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

no dice at numrich but i found a thread on another forum and a member there hamde makes and heat treats springs for these guns. if the OP sends me a pm i will send him the info.... i would post it here but i am too lazy to look up site policy and dont wanna step on anyones toes.... 

yes i realize that i would rather spend 3 hours on an obsolete spring for a $3.00 gun from a factory that has been out of business for 93 years and not a single minute on site policy


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

pm recieved and info sent


----------

